# 2 hedgehogs, 1 large cage



## nicolebeare60 (May 1, 2010)

Hello,
I already have a little girl, she is almost a year old and I am planning on getting another girl.
I was told by the breeder I got th first one from that if they are both girls they can share a cage.
I went out and bought 2 big rubbermade bins and attached them together with a tube so there is a lot of space.
Do you think they will have issues sharing a cage?

Thanks!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Some girls can share a cage some cannot. Don't count on them getting along. You will need to be prepared to give each her own space if necessary. Also are you prepared for a quarantine period? They should be in separate cages in separate rooms for at least a month (I think). and you should wash hands and change clothes between handling them. That way they cannot pass any illness. 

That's all I know about quarantine just from reading on here. Someone that has actually done it will have more help.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How big are the rubbermaid tubs? Usually 2 connected is enough room for one hedgie, and you would need at least 3 for two hedgies.

Hedgielover is right, some girls can get along, some won't. You'll need to be prepared to keep them separated if necessary.


----------



## Free2Dream (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, I agree... you should definitely quarantine them. I'm in the middle of a quarantine and it while it's a pain in the butt, it's necessary to protect both hedgehogs. I'm especially glad I did it because it looks like Lily, my new one, might have mites. I don't want Annabelle getting them, too.

That being said, I wouldn't count on your hedgehogs getting along. Even though my two are female, I never planned on having them live together. It's too risky. What if they started fighting in the middle of the night, or while you were away at work, and you weren't there to separate them? One or both of your hedgies could end up injured or dead. Hedgehogs are solitary animals by nature... they don't need another hedgie around to be happy. 

Hamsters are the same way. As adults they can be very territorial. My family and I found this out the hard way; we had two hamsters when I was in elementary school and thought it would be OK to keep them together since they were both female. Wrong! One night they attacked each other. Both survived, but there was blood all over the cage when I woke up. We realized then that it wasn't fair to expect two animals who are normally not social creatures to co-exist peacefully. 

It would be a lot better for all three of you if you kept your hedgies apart.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

both my girls came from the same place (where they were initially housed with other hedgehogs, then moved to a better place where they didn't have to share a space with anyone but their babies..) are about the same age, are both female, and can never live together because one seems to hate the other and hisses at her, so i am too worried to have them together unsupervised.


----------

